# Cryptocoryne cordata (blassii)



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I bought a blassii plant today without knowing anything about it. I figured it would be fairly easy to grow like most crypts. I just looked on tropica and it says it's difficult!

What makes it difficult and should I be worried I won't be able to grow it?

edit: hmm, looks like I might've panicked a bit too early. Just checked the plant finder here on APC and it says it's an easy plant to grow with a smaller max. size. Also wondering, is there anything I can do to promote redness in this plant?


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

I've not found it to be any tougher than any other crypt. I've grown blassii both submerged and emerged without really trying. It was no harder than a wendtii or a lutea.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

That's good to hear, thanks opiesilver.

Does anyone have any pictures of a mature blassii plant? I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Ever thought about looking at the Plant Finder? 

Cryptocoryne cordata var. blassii:










Flower:










Description can be found here:

Cryptocoryne cordata var. blassii

Carlos


----------

